

Ask HN: Remember MailChimp Integration Fund? Anyone else got a reply? - iworkforthem

I submitted my idea to MailChimp some 3 weeks back, I just a reply from them. Anyone else got a reply?
======
atldev
Hi: I got a reply by mail, then a follow-up call with a very friendly chimp.
My project is probably not a perfect fit, but it was designed to help startups
and I had planned to subsidize the service to free with the funds.

It's been a week or so with no follow-up, so probably not in.

But, I love this movement of successful companies giving back to the startup
community. Good press, good business, good will with future customers.

MailChimp rocks. Good luck to everyone that applied.

------
iworkforthem
MailChimp Integration Fund (clickable):
<http://www.mailchimp.com/about/integration-fund>

------
iworkforthem
In my case, I'm in the process of setting a phone call with a certain chimp.
:P My project could potentially help MailChimp get more potential customers,
not a new concept.. hopefully I can draft out a decent delivery plan on the
idea.

I think both MailChimp and Twilio did really well in this aspect to give back
to the community.

------
dwwoelfel
"I just a reply from them"

What did they say?

------
lionheart
I submitted my idea at about the same time but haven't heard back.

